# Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk fee?



## ronandjoan (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi to all
 we are going for 2 nights here before going to the Big Is. Just got a note from Wyndham saying that there is a daily  HI  Timeshare Occupancy Tax. This tax is a daily fee, and the amount varies depending on the “Fair Market Value” of the unit you own / occupy.

Your Occupancy Tax statement will be provided to you upon check-out.

what is this and how much?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 31, 2007)

The TAT is about $8.00 or less a day.

The parking fee is $25.00, which was more of a concern to us, although the valet parking was a nice feature, but we were in and out of the resort at least twice each day, so it was a tip here and a tip there, so it cost us a lot more than $25.00 per day.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 31, 2007)

Does that FF/Wyn in Waki. provide shampoos, conditioner and such in their units? Or do they skimp on such items? Do they provide those kinds of personal supplies at the FF/Wyn on Big Island? Just trying to figure out how much to pack. (Oh yeah, what about coffee filters?)


----------



## JanB (Oct 31, 2007)

Our TAT for a 1 bdrm/2ba at the Imperial in Waikiki this last week was ~$3.40/day.  If memory serves correctly, our 2bdrm/2ba TAT at the Kona Coast Resort in January was ~$4.60/day. 

Thanks to the new Wyndham resort, the Imperial is following suit with the $25/day valet parking beginning in January.  It is currenty $20/day and used to be $15 a year/half ago.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 9, 2007)

*Parking fees on Big Island*

We'll be at the FF Kona for a week, then next door - we'll rent a car on the Big Is, is ther a parking fee there too like in Waikaiki?


----------



## ira g (Nov 9, 2007)

*No parking fee at Kona*

We just got back from Wyndham Hawaiian Village. No parking fee and the occupancy tax was about $3.25 per day. We had a second floor unit that was real nice. Bring plenty of money for food in supermarkets and most restaurants.


----------



## Lindalu (Nov 12, 2007)

We were in a one bedroom deluxe room and our taxes were $3.96 per day.  They provided small bottles of shampoo, conditioner, and lotion from Bath & Body Works True Blue collection.  A nice marketing idea for Bath & Body Works!


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info - that fee does not sound like too much - I did not want to pay an additional parking fee after already renting a car!


----------



## Lindalu (Nov 13, 2007)

*Wyndham At Waikiki Beach Walk Fee*

Joan, sorry if I confused you.  You had inquired about the timeshare tax for the rooms.  I believe the cost varies depending what size room size you are in.  Our one bedroom deluxe room taxes cost $3.96 per day.  There is an additional $25.00 per night (valet) parking fee as well.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 13, 2007)

HI Linda,
No you were clear.

I realized that you answered about Waiakiki and I also asked about the Wny (Fairfield) Kona parking fees.  

JOAN


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just checked out of the Wyndham Waikiki.  I was charged $25 per night for parking and $5.11 per night for occupancy tax.  I had a 2br deluxe unit.


----------



## lolibeachgirl (May 11, 2011)

*parking fee update*

update on parking...according to the website it is now $30 per night


----------

